# hpijs port is down, can't install HP DeskjetnF390



## teaandtoast (Jan 27, 2010)

Had to do a new install of DesktopBSD 1.7, (freebsd 7.2)  and discovered that the hpijs port is broken. I have a HP Deskjet F390 which worked fine prior to reinstallation, but is no longer supported in the latest hplip port so need to install hpijs. I have tried a ppd file from a linux install but that does not work. Does anyone know the status on repairing the hpijs port or is there a workaround/freebsd driver file that can get my printer off it's butt? It's a real pain having to re-boot to linux just to print.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## teaandtoast (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi SirDice. Thanks for pointing me over to desktopbsd forum, but in case you didn't know, desktop bsd is dying unfortunately which is why I came here.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

teaandtoast said:
			
		

> Hi SirDice. Thanks for pointing me over to desktopbsd forum, but in case you didn't know, desktop bsd is dying unfortunately which is why I came here.



I know it's dying  

As for the port (print/hpijs) itself, your best bet is to contact the port's maintainer.


----------



## teaandtoast (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok will do. It's a darn shame that DBSD has hit a roadblock. Peter H needs a big thanks for bringing people like me to freebsd. Thanks again. I will post as soon as I have news on this issue.


----------

